# Maxima Won't Start in HOT Weather



## lynnieda (Jul 1, 2008)

I have no problem starting my Maxima during the mornings or when it's very cool. However, when the weather is super hot and it's parked outside for a whole day it won't start up. Sometimes turning the key and leaving it for a few minutes works. Sometimes it doesn't so I have to leave my car there and get it back in the morning. Any ideas?


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

my car has this thing...
it gets hot... the horn blares nonstop til i kick the damn car.

try leaving the windows down and see what happens.

metal expands when hot...
the inside of a car can reach 150`.
a bare wire right next to metal would ground out the circuit... no ignition.

but i'm just takin a stab at the dark.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

tryin to wonder in my head if an ignition switch could do the same... when you put the key in, it doesn't connect right... but that doesn't sound right... it's just a locking device, not electrical..

has to be something with the metal. something with the wires..

a horn has thin metal spread out, so it can sort of curl in hot weather, ignitions don't really have the same thing. 

try the windows down thing.
maybe a fuse isn't connecting right when the fuse box hits a certain temp.


----------

